

Authentication using a picture as a password - sunwatcher
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dF5s-_6r0x4&feature=youtu.be

======
sunwatcher
I would be interested to see the mathematics behind their claim that a picture
password is more complex than (what I assume is) a typical android log in
password. I would imagine it would be a little more tricky for any malware to
capture a password. Capturing and determining which mouse clicks (for the PC
case) are significant is considerably more difficult that analysing the output
of a keylogger.

------
verelo
Looks interesting, i think there is a lot of room for innovation around how
the picture is displayed so you can reduce the risk associated with people
looking over your shoulder and snapping a picture of what you did. I think you
could possibly even get into patterns where the picture always changes, but
has a common theme. I.e. you need to click the woman, man and pet.

~~~
sunwatcher
I think you are right - I would also imagine that you could have a collage of
images with meaning to you e.g. places you've worked and you pick the order
your worked at them - thus the same set of pictures could be presented in
different configurations changing your tap-pattern each time.

